# Calculator for IBC 506 'Building Area Modifications'



## Ryan Schultz (May 29, 2012)

I don't claim that it's infallible, but thought i'd share the following spreadsheet that i created that calculates the 'Building Area Modifcations'.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AkqIavXqHcEcdHdjZVJaakNIOGRhMi1uU2lJX09hNGc

Please let me know if you see any mistakes, or better yet, modify the Google Spreadshet with your corrections.  Anyone can modify the document.

Thanks Much, Ryan


----------



## cda (May 29, 2012)

There are some others out there

You might compare answers to same problem

https://courses.cit.cornell.edu/arch262/calculators/allowable-area/index.html

http://www.ara4help.com/


----------



## brudgers (May 30, 2012)

Never mind......


----------



## rkeyteck (Apr 19, 2015)

The link above is good, but I like this one below because it comes from the AIA.

http://www.aiafla.org/upload_documents/GuidetoCodeCompliantDocumentsAreaincreasecalculator-part4.xls


----------



## brokenkeys (Aug 24, 2015)

rkeyteck said:
			
		

> The link above is good, but I like this one below because it comes from the AIA.http://www.aiafla.org/upload_documents/GuidetoCodeCompliantDocumentsAreaincreasecalculator-part4.xls


I normally don't post on these sites but I felt this was important enough to sign up for:  Although this spreadsheet comes from a reputable source it is incorrect. The frontage area increase equation was formatted incorrectly which throws off the entire spreadsheet.

I downloaded this as a replacement to a previous spreadsheet I was using but noticed the problem when inputting the public way width variable. Since this has shaken my trust freely available calculators, I've decided to make my own spreadsheet.


----------



## cda (Aug 24, 2015)

brokenkeys said:
			
		

> I normally don't post on these sites but I felt this was important enough to sign up for:  Although this spreadsheet comes from a reputable source it is incorrect. The frontage area increase equation was formatted incorrectly which throws off the entire spreadsheet. I downloaded this as a replacement to a previous spreadsheet I was using but noticed the problem when inputting the public way width variable. Since this has shaken my trust freely available calculators, I've decided to make my own spreadsheet.


Well Welcome!!!

It is great you noticed that.

I do not do area and height but others on the forum do.


----------

